# LED Lighting



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally splashed out and replaced all 12v interior lights with LED replacements. Expensive, but such a difference and a lot less load on the leisure batts.

Happy little teddy bear now.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well happy bear, did you replace the lights or just the bulbs, what type and where from and how much.

cabby


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Cabby,

I simply replaced the bulbs as they all fitted straight into the original holders.

Turned out to be quite expensive (£120), but I felt worth it for the extra light, no heat output and such a reduction in amps during usage.

I got them at the Crick Marina boat show. There was a stall there (http://www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk) and I had a good chat to the sales staff (father and son). I'd seen them on the campsite in a lovely Autotrail Chieftain parked up and all kitted out with a chassis mounted auto generator and hydraulic legs and of course, full of LED lights.

Glad I did it


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Late last year we replaced all the lights in our Pilote with a combination of Daylight and Warm G4 bulbs from Fleabay.

I bought two lots of 10 x G4 24SMD at £8.49 each and 10 x G4 5SMD for £5.01.

There's been no problem with them so far for an outlay around £22 and I still have a load of spares bulbs should I need them.

Has anyone had problems with the cheaper Fleabay bulbs or are they just as good as the more expensive ones?


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I've had a few problems with the ebay leds. Paying about £10 for a pack of 10 bulbs from China. Most have been fine and have excellent light output.

Only problem is the ones which are the flat disk type with the G4 fitting which have an array of about 20 LEDs on them, a few of the individual LEDS have started to flicker after being on for about half an hour.

I moved these to the bathroom or kitchen where the lights are not on for that long.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For anyone reading this who does not have LED's, may I say the difference is well worth the money. We used to be really mean with the lighting, having only a couple of lamps lit at a time, to conserve the battery. We now use the lights as they are intended to be used, with no real concern about the battery. The price is coming down all of the time and other than the super cheapies from China, I cannot recall people having any problems with them.

Alan


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

Not really a problem but changed ours a couple of weeks ago,warm white in 2 of the lounge downlights and 2 cold white . no probs then tackled the strip lights in the kitchen as seen in another post on here daisey chained 4 cold white g41`s no real probs doing the job ,went away over bank holiday nice little site near Newcastle Emlyn and waited for dark,god we lit up the whole site with them all on OH was waiting for Father Christmas to make an appearance,needles to say I can see to wash the dishes!


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

I replaced mine a couple of years ago and got them off flea bay from china, they were very cheap and I haven't had any problems with them at all.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Searched this thread out as I'm thinking about doing my van soon. 
I'll guess that most of the lights are made in China anyway, but don't come with the piece of mind a named brand provide?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I'll guess that most of the lights are made in China anyway, but don't come with the piece of mind a named brand provide?


Yes, they're virtually all made in China, just the quality control can be dodgy on the cheap ones.

Considering the price difference though, you're far better off buying the cheapo Chinese ones and buying extra to allow for a few duffers, the price difference can be astronomical. I've bought hundreds of them from China and the failure rate varies enormously, some batches they're all fine, others have a failure rate of 30% or more. Buy from Ebay and don't leave any feedback until you've tested them all for a week or two, that way the seller will be anxious to replace the duff ones promptly to avoid negative feedback. Most failures happen within the first week or two.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

PPbear,

Agree it's well worth it, converted all my Arapaho spots, tubes and bulbs with LED options last year. Just need to get rid of the tubes now.

Terry


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Ditto as gaspode. The price difference from ebay to one of the UK LED sellers is very large.

I bought several different types off ebay and nearly all batches have had problems. Mainly problem has been one of the leds has started flickering (just one out of about 20 on the led array) so as before try them for a week before leaving feedback. Leave them switched on for a few hours every day and give them a good soak test.

I contacted the seller on all the ones that flickered and instead of replacing they just refunded me. I wasn't aiming to get freebies I just kept trying different types and they never wanted them back so I ended up with a selection of different types for next to nothing!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

These are great replacements for the single bulb units in the wardrobe and Sargent overhead locker.

Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*LED*

Have to agree with those who suggest the cheaper Ebay versions.............£120 to kit out a van is excessive and encourages people to think motorhomers have more money than sense...........especially at the shows.

Some of the e bay ones have been faulty and quickly refunded or replaced.............how do we know the "branded" ones are better and do we really think they re tool the assembly line in China to start making the"cheaper ones"

To paraphrase someone else's quote

"Buy cheap......................buy thrice.............and still save money ???


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an update on my post last June about the 'cheap' LED bulbs from Fleabay – all are still working okay and we've not had any flickering or other problems.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'm a great exponent of LED lighting been useing them for years. Simply keep the old halogen bulbs and then remove LEDs when changing the van. Over the years they have improve three fold, the current ones that came in our new van are brilliant in more ways than one. Now left with about 14 spare LED units to dispose of, someone I meet up with is going to be lucky as there no use to me anymore. 

We have also replaced all the lighting in our new house with LEDs. We don't worry if the lights are left on, as total 35 bulbs @ 5watt =175watts, no point turning them off, and that includes the garden lights.

Wobby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

My van has 6 G4 bulb holders( easy fix) which cost me £6.49 for 10 2w bulbs from eBay. 

The van then has 3 large 4 pin 16w energy bulbs fitted. My hope for a direct replacement wouldn't fit (£12.99 delivered ebay UK seller) , so I am now left with the quandary of replacing the fittings and bulbs. Research finds some nice square items for circa £40 each! 

But, I am not happy with 12v electrics, would then left with the thought of an electricians bill to add! 

I have considered having an investigation into the wiring, but then most lights come at 230-240v, so a little UN sure how to work out what is what! 

I have added some led bulbs to the vehicle lighting, so the side lights are all LED's!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am of the opinion that the cheap EBay items actually offer better value than the super expensive ones. 

They MAY not last as long but at a fraction of the price who cares?? £22 a set equals five complete sets compared to the expensive £125 set. They both give you light. I can always buy a few more, at the price they are they are virtually consumables in my view. 

Andy

P.s. They are a VERY worthwhile upgrade, I wouldn't be without them (even in my caravan when on EHU)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a couple of 3 watt led'sfrom a lidl store at €4.99each. The improvement over 3 year old £15 LED's was amazing so I went back and bought up the remaining two bulbs they had.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> These are great replacements for the single bulb units in the wardrobe and Sargent overhead locker.
> 
> Terry


That looks an interesting idea Terry!
Do you have a link to where we can get a few? I have a few ideas as to where I can put a few of them.....

Cheers
Carl


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> That looks an interesting idea Terry!
> Do you have a link to where we can get a few? I have a few ideas as to where I can put a few of them.....
> 
> Cheers
> Carl


 @Carl_n_Flo

Carl, see link below.

Terry

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5X-CAR-IN...4&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=381164493223&rt=nc


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

After seeing one of Techno100's projects on here I bought some self adhesive led strip in cool white from China about a year ago.I have installed a length along the top of the lockers on each side of the lounge and each strip has a dimmer switch with a remote control.Total cost was less than £30.So far they have been reliable and we use them all the time we are in the motorhome.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> @*Carl_n_Flo*
> 
> Carl, see link below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry - will invest in a few of these this weekend.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm also an advocate of LED replacement bulbs, I bought a lot from China for my last van and never had a single problem.
I bid for 10 x G4 5050 warm white from eBay for my new van, won the auction on Sunday with a bid of £2.75 and free postage! 
They arrived this morning and I fitted them this afternoon, only problem I had was a few of them didn't work until I reversed the wiring on the bulb holders as LEDs are polarity sensitive.
I'm now waiting for 4 x M11 LED spots from China bought for £3.75 with free postage, only drawback will not get them til the end of the month but still in time for Peterborough.
As has been said previously, buy cheap and get plenty of spares.
Mel.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I made Cab overhead lights by coiling a length of strip leds into the top of travel sweet can and fastening these onto the cab roof. Work a treat. only 8mm deep, wired into the courtesy light switch. Naturally tarted the tin lids up with a metal tape surround so they look good.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*LED Double D Bulbs*

Anyone if and where 12V LED Double D bulbs are availble ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

TDG said:


> Anyone if and where 12V LED Double D bulbs are availble ?


Try here...

http://www.lightrabbit.co.uk/12-watt-led-2d-light-4-pin.html

These are 240v only ones I know.

Article here re conversion...

http://www.madaboutled.com/led-products/replace-12v-double-d-fluro

Terry


----------

